# Rock 101



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Kind of random, but I was buying some stuff at walgreens tonight and saw Outlaw Dave from the old Rock 101 station coming out of the grocery store. Anyone else miss Rock 101? I can't stand this Jack fm stuff.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I liked Jack when it first came on - random music, no dj's, no commercials.

now I don't listen to it.


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

i miss rock 101 too. where was outlaw dave at?


----------



## Top-H2O 2110 (Jan 31, 2010)

aggiemulletboy said:


> Kind of random, but I was buying some stuff at walgreens tonight and saw Outlaw Dave from the old Rock 101 station coming out of the grocery store. Anyone else miss Rock 101? I can't stand this Jack fm stuff.


Yeah I miss 101, no doubt. Best radio station ever.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Yep that was some good stuff for the ride into work and home.....:cheers:


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

At 54 I grew up llistening to 101. Now I am more into talk radio and listen to him on the 950. I like his show and what he has to say. 
Ken


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

CRASH was one of my favorite 101 DJ's


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

"this is crash in your dash ..."


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Crash Collins, started at midnight... I miss those days as well...


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Rock 101 blew more than a few 6X9s in my old Camaro. I couldn't believe my ears the first time I turned on my truck radio and heard the **** they're playin' now. I just knew it had to be something wrong with my old Delco radio. I was sittin' on the dirt road that leads to the Pelican Island shoreline by SeaWulf park. When I got back into the truck after a little wade the **** was still playin'. That's when I knew that nothing was sacred in the culture wars. :headknock


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

It was a sad day for sure..
Marice Crash Collins was inducted into the Texas Radio Hall Of Fame this year....
http://governor.state.tx.us/music/tour/radio_hall_of_fame


----------



## HonkyFin (May 28, 2004)

KLOL was great and the mescins were laughing their collective arses off when it changed format to Barrios flavored Mexi-rapp **** that it plays now.
One of the old program directors from KLOL is now working the Q107 fm station in East Texas,,Which sometimes has the old KLOL feel to it,, but it aint the same,,,Pat ???? someone on 2cool knows who I'm talking about.
and E.Texas needs all the help it can get when it comes to Rock Radio.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 16, 2004)

We have process tool here at work and it's number is KL001...I always get tounge tied when refering to it and usually end up calling it KLOL


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

HonkyFin said:


> KLOL was great and the mescins were laughing their collective arses off when it changed format to Barrios flavored Mexi-rapp **** that it plays now.
> One of the old program directors from KLOL is now working the Q107 fm station in East Texas,,Which sometimes has the old KLOL feel to it,, but it aint the same,,,Pat ???? someone on 2cool knows who I'm talking about.
> and E.Texas needs all the help it can get when it comes to Rock Radio.


Pat Fant.

He tried to bring it all back together with Rock 103.7, but with such a weak signal, it had no chance in Houston.

I grew up on S&P, Wendy Miller, Outlaw Dave and Grego. I moved away from Houston in 96, and when I moved back in 01, it was pretty much a goner. They brought in W&J, but it was too late. stale playlist, and lack of management support pretty much killed it. They didn't want it competing with the alternative and classic rock stations already owned by the corporation. That leaves a VERY short playlist that you end up hearing over and over and over.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Stevens and Pruett. Nothing will ever come close.


----------



## saggrock (Oct 15, 2008)

Yea, KLOL was great, but who remembers 97 ROCK?


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

I see Jim Pruitt he has a Gun shop in Cypress, hes pretty nice fellow most of the time ...he has his days ..he had a heart attck or something because I have seen him kind go down hill the last year , I used to see him at a mexican resturant drinking 90% tequlia 10% margerita if your ever in the area his gun shop is located on Huffmeister about a mile north of 290.That holiday ball was one of the best parties i ever went to.


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

It was not 101 Rock...........it was 101 KLOL...and if you had to chance to change the station it was 97 Rock with Moby in the Morning!!! I still have the stickers to both stations, lovin the silver skull!!!


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

not to side track the tread but moby was cool ..i was in like 4th grade , he say get you lazy aurses outa bed ...i still remember a song he would play called the mailman


----------



## 100%texan (Sep 2, 2010)

Rock 101 was good but does anybody remember Z-Rock?


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

fishtale said:


> It was not 101 Rock...........it was 101 KLOL...


It was Rock 101 KLOL. Reopened as Rock whatever number (!07 maybe) KIOL after for a year out of beaumont I believe.


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

100%texan said:


> Rock 101 was good but does anybody remember Z-Rock?


Z- ROCK AM 1070 KKZR WAS THE BEST ! IMHO
ALL THE OTHER STATIONS USED TO TALK TOO MUCH. LIFE IS TOO SHORT TO LISTEN TO B.S.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

The sliver skull...was one of the best.I never forget the time i met Dana Steele in bellville as a teenager i thought she was one good looking mamma.lol The best Rock station in the state is 99.5 Kiss.I miss Joe Anthony the godfather of rock!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

the lil radio man on the klol bumper stickers was cool


----------



## Fish4it (Aug 25, 2009)

saggrock said:


> Yea, KLOL was great, but who remembers 97 ROCK?


Moby and Mattews, lol I used to like how he would pronounce Fuqua Rd.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Fish4it said:


> Moby and Mattews, lol I used to like how he would pronounce Fuqua Rd.


Moby and Mathews....I know where Mathews is these days(**** pedophile) but what happened to Moby?

Houston really has a lack of quality R&R stations. Places a 1/4 of its listening size have way better. IMHO


----------



## deepbluefish (Aug 18, 2010)

that is why everyone need to stop supporting clear channel stations. i have had them take away two of my favorite stations. klol was replaced by tejano witch is ok if you are drinking, but take away the outlaw for ****ty conservative talk radio, now its on. boycott clear channel.


----------



## Fish4it (Aug 25, 2009)

I believe Moby went to Dallas and then to Atlanta. Matthews turned out to be a real dirt bag.


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

Moby is a country DJ in Atlanta now, http://www.mobyinthemorning.com/photo.cfm?cid=3


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

*Runaway Radio*

Runaway Radio, man I miss that station.


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)




----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Clear Channel purchased K101 then gave it to the mexicans. Fired the rock staff and sent them packing.

I take great pride in knowing that S&P air my Uncle Waldo story one morning.:cheers:


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Coastal Rock & Roll Radio Champion was C101 outta Corpus. KSRR and KLOL just wish they had been that good. Moby and Stevens and Pruett should have been on 790am since all they wanted to do was yak. BTW, Moby is doing C&W outta Atlanta now.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Crash in your dash! If you need a ride be sure and bring something to share......HA!


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> Coastal Rock & Roll Radio Champion was C101 outta Corpus. KSRR and KLOL just wish they had been that good. Moby and Stevens and Pruett should have been on 790am since all they wanted to do was yak. BTW, Moby is doing C&W outta Atlanta now.


Since my Parents had a Place in Rockport where I spent about 3 total months out of each yearfrom 1970 until 2004.. I listened to "C101" and found it a sad, sad far distant second place to KLOL. But I guess it's still going? Since I bought a truck with Sirius/XM Radio I could care less about FM local. It's the music.... not the personalities


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

there is a bring back klol facebook page.


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

KLOL


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

I rememebr when we were kids, I "knew" some kids who actually went around with a razor blade and stole these off of cars. These and the 97 Rock stickers were a hot item, still have a 97 Rock sticker on my tool box.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i talked to a clear channel dude one day about 101 and he said that "classic rock" was just that, and houston didn't need 2 major channels, the market share was for the tejano bunch.............in short..................money talks.........not the silent majority

now if we can get rid of the stupid ******* roy skits........he's not funny


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

Speaking of "The Texas Rock n Roll Authority" does anybody know the real cause of the split between Stevens and Pruett? I heard they won't even talk to or about one another? I was out of town when the show was cancelled. I used to listen to it everyday. 

We all look fondly back on 101, but near the end their music and station was stagnant, and they mostly repeated the arrow with their music.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

aggiemulletboy said:


> It was Rock 101 KLOL. Reopened as Rock whatever number (!07 maybe) KIOL after for a year out of beaumont I believe.


No, it was 101 KLOL back in the heyday. Everybody just KNEW the "Rock" part. They might have started having to say that in the later years before they killed themselves. Note there's no "Rock" mentioned on that Silver Skull sticker. Of course that was close to a decade before you were born....


----------



## longhorn daddy (Nov 10, 2009)

reeltimer said:


> The sliver skull...was one of the best.I never forget the time i met Dana Steele in bellville as a teenager i thought she was one good looking mamma.lol The best Rock station in the state is 99.5 Kiss.I miss Joe Anthony the godfather of rock!


 99.5 KISS, now those were the good ole days


----------



## Deep C 915 (Jul 19, 2010)

Does any one remember a news story about some allegations that the cops in Angleton were using the KLOL bumper stickers to pull over potential drug users? I remember when ever the surf was up and we would head to the surfside pier my brother would always say, “Dude, I can’t drive my sticker” …. LOL. I think it was Angleton not sure… but I was a daily “Steele” worker. There was also Outlaw radio but I can’t remember Outlaw Dave coming from that program. Let’s see paranoia and memory loss maybe those Angleton cops were on to something.


----------



## Deep C 915 (Jul 19, 2010)

Found this list from a Ken Hoffman story they had a pretty big line up:

Here goes: Martha Martinez (the "news muchacha"), Grego (first host, Outlaw Radio), Lanny Griffith (the Traffic Master), Linda Silk (host, Metal Shop), Keith Myles (the Night Watchman), Scary Gary Poole (overnights), Dr. Juan Stern ("Urologist to the Stars"), Brian the Butler (weekends), John Lisle (next host, Outlaw Radio), Allison Mars (middays), Scott T. Phillips (next host, Outlaw Radio), Harvey Kojan (Dr. K), Slam Duncan (World's Tallest Disc Jockey), Outlaw Dave Andrews (last and longest-running host, Outlaw Radio), Laurie Kendrick (news), Nick Van Cleeve (middays), Col. St. James (afternoons), Donna MacKenzie (afternoons), Rick Lambert (middays), Jeff Jensen (host, Adult Book Store Nights), Blake and Charlie (mornings before Stevens and Pruett) and editorialist Kevin Dorsey ("I'm Kevin, and I just don't know anymore"). If I still missed anybody, blame Harris.

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/life/hoffman/6983335.html


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

It was 101 KLOL back in the day...the Rock part came later.

Anyone remember Johnny Gowan and KFMK? I liked that station too.

TH


----------



## skniper (Oct 31, 2008)

Thats the "new" Runaway Radio...the original was iconic. I was never a big fan of the Silver Surfer guy theme, but I'm kinda old school and I aint that old.
Anyone remember Garth Hemp? I liked that guy then...maybe he was 97Rock guy, maybe 101, maybe his last name made things fuzzy...might have preceded Blake & Charlie.

Moby was a blow hard.



bigdaddyriverrat said:


> Runaway Radio, man I miss that station.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I can't remember exactly what the original sticker (before the silver head) looked like: I think I remember it being green and black, and as I remember there was some big-time album back then that had one on the cover: it was stuck on one of those big sound equipment cases in the cover photo....


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

dwilliams35 said:


> Of course that was close to a decade before you were born....


That is what I was thinking, how would he know any of this first hand?lol

And Outlaw Dave does talk on am 950 is pretty good at it. He keeps the topics local for the most part, or looks for a local spin on a national issue, and I like that.

That Michael Garfield douche bag needs to go away fast. He was just some dork that use to talk about electronics for a minute or two each week. Then he gets his own show? ***? He has a huge ego and speaks in 3rd person all the time, which shows an inflated opinion of himself.


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

Glad you guys have brought this up. Alot of good memories to 101 and 97. Stevens and pruitt were great. Got drunk with outlaw dave years ago on 1960. I think it was Sam's boat? Something like that. That was an awesome era. There was always a party being advertised. Always somewhere to go and have fun. Anyone remember Banana Bay on lake Conroe during the summers? Wow!!!


----------



## Can't buy a bite (May 19, 2010)

There was an Ice House that opened years ago at 332 and 523 in Freeport, across from the Buccees Beach Store.

They hired Stevens and Pruitt to host the Grand Opening party there, and things got so wild and out of control the place was shut down permanently. Heard it involved the sexually orientated business laws in Brazoria county but never got the full details.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Anyone else ever get to take one of the party cruises on the KLOL party bus? That was a blast. It was an old school bus that had half the roof cut off so the back half was a big deck. The only problem with that was when the dude in the front of the bus chunked his beer can, it flew back and hit my buddy right in the face.

The parts of that night I remember were awesome. All the girls loved to flash the party bus.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Friday on the way home I saw some circular contrails (yep like the other posts) but anyway as I was looking at them I thought of Chuck Shramek the KLOL conspiracy theorist extrodinaire. Sure miss those days radio pretty much sux now.


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks for the back-up on the KLOL deal, us "Old Timers" were there first hand for those good times. Here's a few more stickers!!!


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

Can't buy a bite said:


> There was an Ice House that opened years ago at 332 and 523 in Freeport, across from the Buccees Beach Store.
> 
> They hired Stevens and Pruitt to host the Grand Opening party there, and things got so wild and out of control the place was shut down permanently. Heard it involved the sexually orientated business laws in Brazoria county but never got the full details.


Uncle Buck's Icehouse, then Fumducks. I beleive Beaver actually owned then. Had many a good time there, saw Miss Molly and the Whips there one night, met Boner and Jim Preutt. They did a "live" Uncle Waldo skit out there one night when I was there. Don't forget about Loc Sebenhausen and JR Mints.


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

Funny, how a radio station can make such a difference in people's lives. Now days I don't even listen to any station. Pandora radio on my Droid, or the Ipod in the truck. Wonder if there are any original recordings left from the 80's and 90's? That would be cool to listen to on occasion.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Southsiders- Come see Outlaw Dave this Saturday at Hooters NASA in Webster from 4-6pm. He's doing a live broadcast and my band, Wide Open Throttle, will be playing.
There's going to be special guests, specials, giveaways, and of course lovely Hooters girls. BIG parking lot party...

Oh, and BTW, CLEARCHANNEL BITES! How DARE they replace a station that's been on the dial for 30+ years for Spanish rap!? GRRRRRRRRR


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

S&P were great. Still have a wrap that rascal key chain!


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

MEGABITE said:


> Southsiders- Come see Outlaw Dave this Saturday at Hooters NASA in Webster from 4-6pm. He's doing a live broadcast and my band, Wide Open Throttle, will be playing.
> There's going to be special guests, specials, giveaways, and of course lovely Hooters girls. BIG parking lot party...
> 
> Oh, and BTW, CLEARCHANNEL BITES! How DARE they replace a station that's been on the dial for 30+ years for Spanish rap!? GRRRRRRRRR


Pretty sure I've seen you play before. I was kind of the roadie for Wellborn Road (they are all some of my best friends), and I'm good friends with the guitar player/singer from Broken Autonomy as well.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Listo said:


> Glad you guys have brought this up. Alot of good memories to 101 and 97. Stevens and pruitt were great. Got drunk with outlaw dave years ago on 1960. I think it was Sam's boat? Something like that. That was an awesome era. There was always a party being advertised. Always somewhere to go and have fun. Anyone remember Banana Bay on lake Conroe during the summers? Wow!!!


Banana Bay...that brings back memories....first place (not the last) I ever got sick off whiskey. i was 15 or 16 I think.....We used to skip outta highschool early on Fridays and somehow roll in there with a keg....


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

The memories this thread brings back. I was working in the oil patch back in the late 70s early 80s listening to KLOL. "When you need to rock and roll"


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Houston radio SUXXXXX!!!! You can go to any of the other "big" cities in Texas and find some good radio. Heck even Beaumont has Big Dog 106.1. That is a channel that needs to come to houston. Too much Mexi **** and Red neck BS.

RR


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

deke said:


> That is what I was thinking, how would he know any of this first hand?lol


I guess that just goes to show you what happens when a radio station lasts 36 years or whatever it was essentially "intact": the stuff one guy remembers from back when he was growing up is completely different than the same station that his parents may have been listening to while he was being conceived...


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Anyone remember them saying "And here's Iron Man" and instead we heard "Hey hey momma the way you shake that thang gonna make you burn gonna make you sting."
And at the end of the song the DJ goes Kuff...pfffttt...who gives a ***** LMAO!

TH


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

dwilliams35 said:


> I guess that just goes to show you what happens when a radio station lasts 36 years or whatever it was essentially "intact": the stuff one guy remembers from back when he was growing up is completely different than the same station that his parents may have been listening to while he was being conceived...


My bad. Didn't meant to step on any toes.


----------



## corkysteve (Jan 16, 2010)

Nwilkins said:


> CRASH was one of my favorite 101 DJ's


 Crash in your dash! Dana Steele was the hottest sounding Lady DJ.
Radio today is just bad.
If you are up in the Livingston area and can pick up 92.3 the Eagle you will be very happy. This station plays the stuff you want to hear; Pink Floyd on the radio.......not just the wall stuff but old school Floyd, Zep, Warren Zevon.............good DJ's that know their sruff, Amy in the afternoon is the most enjoyable.


----------



## corkysteve (Jan 16, 2010)

HonkyFin said:


> KLOL was great and the mescins were laughing their collective arses off when it changed format to Barrios flavored Mexi-rapp **** that it plays now.
> One of the old program directors from KLOL is now working the Q107 fm station in East Texas,,Which sometimes has the old KLOL feel to it,, but it aint the same,,,Pat ???? someone on 2cool knows who I'm talking about.
> and E.Texas needs all the help it can get when it comes to Rock Radio.


 Sir,
East Texas needs more help than you can Imagine. I am from Htown and live in Jasper,.............Like taking a step back in time. Pray that the deep east part of Texas part of the state is allowsed to catch up with the rest of the state.


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Commercial from the year of my High School Graduation...Man the memories!!!


----------



## Igofish (Apr 18, 2010)

Used to ruin my day, if I missed the "Uncle Waldo" script..


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

aggiemulletboy said:


> My bad. Didn't meant to step on any toes.


How is that "stepping on toes"??? Heck, you were talking about *YOUR* KLOL: us old farts hijacked the thread into *OUR* KLOL... Different animal entirely.. Just know that by what's no more than an accident of time, you missed out on an all-time classic station.... Of course, that by no means doesn't mean that we aren't going to jack with you about being some wet-behind-the-ears punk...:slimer::slimer:


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Igofish said:


> Used to ruin my day, if I missed the "Uncle Waldo" script..


Our daily 7:30 am ritual at work.


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

You're cool...most of us just wish we were 24 again:brew:



aggiemulletboy said:


> My bad. Didn't meant to step on any toes.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

dwilliams35 said:


> How is that "stepping on toes"??? Heck, you were talking about *YOUR* KLOL: us old farts hijacked the thread into *OUR* KLOL... Different animal entirely.. Just know that by what's no more than an accident of time, you missed out on an all-time classic station.... Of course, that by no means doesn't mean that we aren't going to jack with you about being some wet-behind-the-ears punk...:slimer::slimer:


Ha I understand. I know I'm a bit younger than some and caught the Houston radio past its prime. My uncle used to talk about being in his room late at night and listening to a full album on KLOL when he was young trying to record it.

As for yall jacking with me about being some young punk, that is fine. Invite me out, and I'll bring the beers!


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

remember these?


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

This thread made it to another website I visit.
http://boards.radio-info.com/smf/index.php?topic=175559.0


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

anyone want a "Runaway Radio" t-shirt

http://cgi.ebay.com/Runaway-Radio-T-Shirt-/150530860419?pt=US_CSA_MC_Shirts&var&hash=item68c70ce108


----------



## fjm308 (May 1, 2006)

Z-Rock rocked thats where Outlaw started. When it was on AM them
n it moved to FM


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

My daughters soccer coach this year was Dana Steel she is a motivational speaker now and Marc Stephens just recently died.I to liked crash and outlaw Dave they sure dont have any good radio stations in houston now..I tried explaining to my 11 yera old what her coach did for a living when I was younger I had to pull up on the internet and old uncle waldo set to show her.Uncle waldo was a character.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*Yeh The Day KLOL went down *radio maxed out the sockmeter
never has rebounded much


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

I have the "Run-away-radio" sticker on all 3 sets of my snow skis....just sayin'....


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

What was that station before 101? KAUM 98.6??? Remember the simulcasts from that other music TV show besides Midnight Special? What was the name???????


----------



## deepbluefish (Aug 18, 2010)

please boycott all clear channel stations. they are the reason that klol is no longer around.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

That would be like boycotting Walmart. 

I either listen to 94.5 The Buzz or the iPod. Mostly the iPod though. 

Tomorrow I will see if I still have a classic item left over from the old old old old days of 101. I will take a pic of it and post up to see if there are any really old die hard listeners who will remember it.


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

Traffic in bondage. Oh and the club on 1960 was Tampico bay, not bannana bay. I used to go alot lol.


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

there is a bring back rock101 page on facebook


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

TheGoose said:


> Speaking of "The Texas Rock n Roll Authority" does anybody know the real cause of the split between Stevens and Pruett? I heard they won't even talk to or about one another? I was out of town when the show was cancelled. I used to listen to it everyday.
> 
> We all look fondly back on 101, but near the end their music and station was stagnant, and they mostly repeated the arrow with their music.


Mark Stevens passed away a couple of months ago. As far as there relationship every now and then they did appearances together especially for their charity the Sevens and Pruit ranch. As I understand it mark was more of a quiet reserved man in his personal life and wanted to go in a different direction.


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

Outlaw Dave has been talking with others about starting a more 80s-90s based rock station and more familiar people are also involved.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Getting pulled over and having dope planted on you because of a KLOL bumper sticker happened for years In Urbanna Texas,(just south of the Trinity river bridge)resulting in The San Jacinto sheriff going to prison(Humpy Parker)...A book was written about the shakedown.......... its Titled "Terror On Highway 59" Intresting reading


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

"Treat it as a four way stop"....Uhhhhh!!



Kelly


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

I have had this for over 20 years. It is in mint condition and sits in a drawer with other older shirts I never wear anymore. Original 1970 logo for 101.

Front









Back


----------

